# Lighting night scenes in HO



## trainmovies (Aug 28, 2016)

Here are some photos of night scenes that were shot and lit by Charles Smiley on his 1950's SP and WP HO layout! I like his techniques!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I am in awe of the multiple art talents that some people have. Those photos are simply fantastic!


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I agree, these are spectacular photos and scenes. I especially like the ability to see inside the buildings. Another nice touch is the lighted trailer behind the gas station.

Mark


----------

